# Winter Time Patterns And Big Trout For Us, Plus A Good Read On This Weeks Report



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Winter time patterns and quality fish "A Great Read Here"!
OK, so I'll begin....... We are in Full Throttle Winter Time Here, Here is the really cool part of the past week. You may think these fish are gorging on finger mullet or shrimp but not so, and it took me a few days to figure out due to the stomach contents of the fish that have been either empty or completely full of these little miniature skeletons that looked like either sand eels or small ribbon fish and how I figured that out was the funny part. Myself and some clients of mine were pulling a drift mid bay and noticed a few gulls picking up these little creatures and I was convinced that it was definitely sand eels due to being just that time of the year when the bay will be loaded with them from a fresh hatch that I usually mark the Christmas time period that will cause the birds to go nuts and actually go back to working again for another month or so until they get too big. Well my old rule is to always match with whatever the fish are feeding on with whatever artificial I'm throwing. I have a variety of Down south Lures and being that I just knew it was san eels I began throwing "Spicy Pumpkin" and without a bump for the next few hours, meanwhile huge hungry Trout were encircling us like bull sharks on a strong feed. You could literally see these big fish "Flash" a I call it which is when they will show their whole side as a quick flash as a make an attack on whatever they are eating at that moment. My clients had switched over to a plumb/truce and immediately began picking up several nice Trout up to 27" for the rest of the day with some really nice fish that we turned back. I was still not totally convinced on what the fish were totally feeding on until the very next day "It was heaven" sent. Like a gift from God a hungry lone Seagull dipped down and grabbed him one of these dudes, flew over my boat and dropped the little silver ribbon fish on the bow of my boat, which was about 3" long and perfect size that these trout would love, and I definitely knew that the fish would not be leaving this area. When this happened I was like a kid in a candy store finding that perfect Down South Lure to match the hatch so I could begin to hammer these fish, and I did have that color with an exact match. Myself and my clients will not be changing lure colors much for another month or so when i go into this area, because I know what exactly they are going to eat, and definitely now have a stock pile of them "LOL". Anyhow it was a great happening so I figured I'd share and get a little long winded with yall.
Now is the time, "The Beginning" of catching that trophy fish of a lifetime. From now through April we will be catching 7-9lb + fish plus on a regular basis. I have the Trophy Trout habits in the bay down to a science because I am out here daily, and trust me this is going to be a record breaking year. I myself in my fishing years have not ever seen the bay in such great shape with the healthiest and fattest fish in such large numbers. I'd say Hurricane Harvey was a terrible thing to us humans but man did it not ever do Mother Nature such as the back marsh areas and little bayous a justice and created one of the biggest hatches of shrimp, etc in the Matagorda Bay Complex has seen in years, truly amazing.
The beauty of catching these big Trout and Redfish is that you do not have to wade for them in order to catch them. That is probably one of the biggest mis-conceptions I hear in the fishing world. Of coarse wade fishing is one of my greatest passions in life, but It's not necessary so if you are not a wade fisherman or have kids it's no biggie, versatility is something I had to learn long ago!
Lets not forget about the Redfish or the flounder that are also thick in the bay and the inter coastal right now also. There is nothing better than that hard fight a Redfish will give you or the excitement or the excitement of thinking your reeling in a lump of Oyster shell and i when you get it in that it turns out to be a big saddle blanket Flounder. It's hard to beat Redfish on the half shell or a slow cooked Flounder on the grill, talk about good eating! It's not just the big Trout that are out here now, I am catching may slot Trout also so it's a huge variety.
I am going to end this for now but for sure don't forget to take a kid fishing and introduce someone new to the great outdoors, this is for everyone out here and the sunrises and sunsets are breath taking.
On a side not, from now through winter and spring I'll be launching out of Sargent TX. It's quick access to the areas I'm fishing right now and if your coming out of Houston and College Station, etc. It's much closer for you. Don't Forget to ask about the Winter Time Special. Come on out here and join the fun out here. Thank You so much for reading the Report, and looking forward to many more. Also """""" This Coming Saturday Just Came Open, The 23rd"""""" Give Me A Shout And I'll Hook You Up!
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
[email protected] www.capthollisforrester.com 
Also check out my facebook page for some up to the minute reports and how to's at 
Matagorda Bay Fishing And Hunting Guides
#outcast_rods #7dayaddiction #Downsouthlures #Grindterminaltackle
If your in the market for an awesome rod that I've been field testing for over a year be sure to check out www.outcastrods.com with Matthew Harmon. His rods are amazing and can make you any type you need. His Slime model is an amazing plastic, corky, and Top Water Rod.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*More Photos*

More Photos


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for posting the pictures Hollis. We had a good trip with you and will be back soon.


----------

